# aitp5 and TTOC views and opinions



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Right guys and girls what is your thoughts on the day at Billing Aquadrome ?

I'll start it off. 
Billing was a really great venue, large with plenty to see and very well organised for a family day out. Anyone pop over to the pitp in the next field ?
Superb showing of Audi's of all ages styles and condition.
I thought the TTOC stand was a little lifeless if im honest compared to some of the other stands which are not paid for by members subscriptions. Other than that my wife and I enjoyed the day.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I didnt really like it, bit boring for me. Some cheap clothes stand which I dont know why that was there. One food stall? Long queues. I suppose I am more into modified cars so the standard ones or older style Audis didnt appeal to me. I wont bother going again.

Ttoc stand had a mixture of cars, cant complain on that front.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes I agree, a nice mix of cars on the TTOC stand 8)


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Too big a place and everyone was quite dispersed. TTOC stand was good I thought but we were at the arse end of the field. All the action was happening next to the Audi booth.

Just one food stall wasn't great and even the traders were quite dispersed. I think they need to bunch it up.

There were a load of TTs outside the TTOC area. I think some cards urging to join the club could probably be a good idea.

All in all I don't think was as good as last year. The Audi keyring is nice though


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not overly impressed with it to be honest but I still managed to get a bit of a tan which is all that counts 

Was nice to have a little chat with the guy who had the air suspension MKI, cars like that are great conversation starters and make the day a whole lot more interesting.

I would have preferred if there were designated model areas so members and non members are closer together, more chance of striking conversation and interest in an area where people have same models.

Apart from that there wasn't much else to see apart from the odd revving R8... needed more tents, stalls and food!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thought it was good and so much better than AITP2 I visited at Kettering.

Billing is a great venue, been to many Vauxhall events there in the past.

No complaints from me


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe I just arrived too late and missed it all


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had trouble finding the way out! I think we circled with a few others also trying to escape.

We brought our own bottles of water luckily.

Where does the entrance money go to by the way? There wasn't anything in the way of entertainment apart from sitting in some cars at the Audi stand.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I had trouble finding the way out! I think we circled with a few others also trying to escape.
> 
> We brought our own bottles of water luckily.
> 
> Where does the entrance money go to by the way? There wasn't anything in the way of entertainment apart from sitting in some cars at the Audi stand.


The money is being spent well, it's going towards making some exit signs


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> I had trouble finding the way out! I think we circled with a few others also trying to escape.
> 
> We brought our own bottles of water luckily.
> 
> Where does the entrance money go to by the way? There wasn't anything in the way of entertainment apart from sitting in some cars at the Audi stand.


Good point there fella, might be for the ground fees..but not sure. When the four of us turned up we struggled to find the field and pitch, think we came in from a different entrance. 
There was another event in the adjacent field, anyone go look ? We noticed quite a few attractions when driving around to get out, pity we did get given a site map for our £8


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What was the other event?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> What was the other event?


Not 100 percent but think it was pitp (party in the park)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the other event?
> ...


Phew, for a second I thought it was Porkers in the park


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Hahaha... :lol: Mind I did notice some eye candy on a couple of stands :wink:


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Funny this youll laff. When i arrived,went through main gate and straight past the turn off into the main site. Went round a circle and got lost ....IN Billing Aquadrome. Turned around then drove into the fairground... turned around AGAIN then finally just happened to see a TT turn into the proper road.
The funny part is that i was being followed by at least 10 other cars lol.... pmsl.
They shouldve had a great big arrow saying THIS WAY MARK.... left after the main gate.

But yeah.......... it was a nice day, lovely weather. Although i agree the trade stands were few and far between. I thought someone would be selling the wheels and tyres i needed. Would have been nice to see a diagnostics stand there given it was a motor show..... didnt see any custom stuff either for sale like ooooo i dont know.... led indicators on that R8 they had which ive just seen the add for again. Didnt really need a roll of 50p cloths or polish. Next year get a parts tent in for all those bits i need lol.
By and large though it was quite nice..... because we also visited friends that live there so 2 birds... one stone.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

markcawley said:


> Would have been nice to see a diagnostics stand there given it was a motor show.....


Usually there's always someone that can do them. I may not have my VCDS with me all the time but can always do diagnostics with another adapter that I always carry. Just post an interest before the show and people usually find a way to do it.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

First visit to AITP yesterday and probably the last which is a shame - travelled from Sheffield. It was 'ok' and I wasn't sure what to expect but we left after just 2hrs (30 mins of which was in a queue for a burger and coffee). It was good to walk around the TTOC cars and see other TT's in immaculate condition, but the rest of it was just a let down - and who was the bloke with the music and lack of humour, sack him. Ended up visiting Northampton for a walk and a meal out which saved the day.

More trade stands needed, more food outlets, better dealer representation, no clothes stalls (that was just odd) and more TT's  please.

Overall : 4/10 [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

simonwooTTon said:


> First visit to AITP yesterday and probably the last which is a shame - travelled from Sheffield. It was 'ok' and I wasn't sure what to expect but we left after just 2hrs (30 mins of which was in a queue for a burger and coffee). It was good to walk around the TTOC cars and see other TT's in immaculate condition, but the rest of it was just a let down - and who was the bloke with the music and lack of humour, sack him. Ended up visiting Northampton for a walk and a meal out which saved the day.
> 
> More trade stands needed, more food outlets, better dealer representation, no clothes stalls (that was just odd) and more TT's  please.
> 
> Overall : 4/10 [smiley=sleeping.gif]


+1 
thankfully im only an hour away if that from billing aquadrome


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm really not sure what would actually satisfy you people :?

Better dealer representation? You had the 5 most performance orientated and current models Audi produces on show along with the Audi hospitality unit there - a unit which is only used in the UK normally for one show a year which is Audi Driver International as Audi state it's too expensive to bring it over to the UK for any other shows.

No clothes stalls? If you want to go shopping why are you at a car show?

More TT's? Well we'd all like more TT's but to have 45 cars on the Club stand, along with 10-20 more dotted around the show, it's a big achievement. We normally only get over 40 cars on the Club stand at Audi driver or beyond that at our annual event.

More trade stands? Traders are a very strange lot, they only turn out if they know they have an audience, which for a show only 5 years old a lot do not yet understand how big this show actually is. So to have the 10 or more companies who were there yesterday involved was again quite an achievement.

More food stands? I agree that one burger van isn't enough, but it's still one more than the last 4 years. But then just beyond our main field was the rest of Billing Aquadrome, I saw at least three other food places all within 5 minutes walk so it wasn't just like the one burger van was all there was.

I can only really say it's a good job you've not come to this event before as it's grown from 200 cars to the 1500 in attendance yesterday, as you'd have been bitterly disappointed by the sounds of it. It's not even a show the Club organises so I'm not sure why I'm trying to defend it, but I do know how much time and effort Calvin puts into it and some of the comments here and on the other threads are so short sighted it's unreal.

I'll now sit back and await the usual verbal abuse for daring to post.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

To be fair and objective people have literally just stated what their opinions of the event were ... That hardly warrants members who have offered opinion to be referred to as "you people", not flaming or trolling, just stating my thoughts.

I attend a lot of shows every year with various car clubs both mature (like FCS / VBOA / RS National Day) and immature like this (I was there last year) and TToTB ... Either way people need to be entertained to compensate for the time, money and expense of attending and the comments so far have been very objective and it was that entertainment that was lacking.

That's not a direct reflection or criticism on TTOC staff or the time they put in, it's down to the main event organisers


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't turn up till about 1-1.30pm, but thought the event was quite reasonable - certainly bigger than last year, with the promise it will be back next year.

It seemed to be a show of two halves - on the one hand there were a lot of groups that had made a real effort to put on a bit of a show of their cars (some stunning examples of paint/modding on show), enjoying themselves, and making a great social event out of it with music and BBQs (Comrades of VAG, .38Special, DubFiction, etc). 
And there seemed to be a few groups who just showed up to to have a presence there (A2 Owners Club and dare I say TTOC) - no music (not that it's that important), but a BBQ would've added a social 'something' (even just bringing a grill and some charcoal), and the TTOC tent wasn't really close enough to the cars to make any random passers-by visit it (it certainly didn't tempt me to wander over). It probably didn't help that the TTOC area was so far away from all the action (especially with the big open area by the A2OC encampment), but it probably suited it given 'we' seem to be a fairly middle aged 'pipe and slippers' group.

I'd eaten before arriving so wasn't too bothered by the single burger and milkshake vans, though agree there could have been more/better offered, and the trade stalls were a bit generic and sparse (though with such a wide variety of vehicles there any sort of target market was always going to be difficult to cater too - as a stall, who do you bring stock for? The highly modded cars, or the standard cars?) The tent selling clothes was pointless too.

Audi's stand was OK, and they probably got quite a lot of interest in selling a few cars out of it, but other than that I wouldn't have missed it had it not been there...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nem said:


> I'm really not sure what would actually satisfy you people :?
> 
> Better dealer representation? You had the 5 most performance orientated and current models Audi produces on show along with the Audi hospitality unit there - a unit which is only used in the UK normally for one show a year which is Audi Driver International as Audi state it's too expensive to bring it over to the UK for any other shows.
> 
> ...


Completely agree, as I previously mentioned I visited this show 3 years ago at Kettering (3 hour drive!) and we had walked around everything in 20 minutes then, that was a disappointing!

I thoughts it was a very decent turn out yesterday, nice mix of old and new tbh, sorry but I don't want to go and see 200 Audi TT's, I see the one I own everyday thanks, the few variations that where there yesterday was enough.

I can't see what people are moaning about? It was a decent size show for something still in it's early years, it's a great venue and only cost £8 per car?

I skipped the dodgy burger van and walked to the Aquadrome food area and got a pint there and sat on the decking looking out over the lake, there where also doing very reasonably priced food.

Myself and my friend agreed in 2014 we are doing GTi International for the day and staying at Billing for AITP6.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Nem said:


> I'm really not sure what would actually satisfy you people :?
> 
> Better dealer representation? You had the 5 most performance orientated and current models Audi produces on show along with the Audi hospitality unit there - a unit which is only used in the UK normally for one show a year which is Audi Driver International as Audi state it's too expensive to bring it over to the UK for any other shows.
> 
> ...


Just a couple of comments
Dealer representation - ok, they had some cars there and a truck - but it doesn't impress me when it's a company the size of Audi and they have no brochures left for interested would-be buyers - 'costs too much' - rubbish.

Clothes stalls - nobody wants a clothes stall, it's a car event!

Traders - yes it was OK, but could be better.

I make no apologies for voicing my opinions which I felt were constructive and considered, not derogatory in any way. That said I will get back in my box and shut up. If you want to improve something, maybe listen to what people want otherwise sit back and say 'hi' to the same visitors every year. Whilst I understand your frustration because of the work that goes into the planning, maybe the lack of vision comes from apparently being satisfied with what many agree was a good event that could be better. Box closed as opinions are clearly frowned upon here.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

X5TUU said:


> To be fair and objective people have literally just stated what their opinions of the event were ... That hardly warrants members who have offered opinion to be referred to as "you people", not flaming or trolling, just stating my thoughts.
> 
> I attend a lot of shows every year with various car clubs both mature (like FCS / VBOA / RS National Day) and immature like this (I was there last year) and TToTB ... Either way people need to be entertained to compensate for the time, money and expense of attending and the comments so far have been very objective and it was that entertainment that was lacking.
> 
> That's not a direct reflection or criticism on TTOC staff or the time they put in, it's down to the main event organisers


Agree X5TUU, but suggest you find a box pronto and jump in ....... don't forget to close it :wink:


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Just wrote a massive long explanation of everyones opinions and the fact that were all different and have different tastes etc its what makes us human..... but the site had logged me out while i was typing so i lost everything... took me an hour that lol.
So ill condense it......
Theres an awful amount of Audi custom shops and specialist parts companies that could have attended.
The entertainment side..... theres ALWAYS local bands and talent acts in EVERY area of the UK that asked would certainly do SOMETHING to entertain us. Dance troupes etc too. Just something more than a DJ although he wasnt too bad.
Were not all petrol heads.
I for one enjoyed the day because i met friends that actually live on the site which was nice to see them.
Anyway.... weve got a the whole year to send out the emails to the custom companies and talent acts for next year. Which i certainly hope it happens again because ill go again.
Lets just make it bigger and better each year.... cos it IS worth doing. Youve proved yerselves with an increase of 1200 cars attending.... plus the peeps that couldnt go THIS year can plan to go next year.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

simonwooTTon said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair and objective people have literally just stated what their opinions of the event were ... That hardly warrants members who have offered opinion to be referred to as "you people", not flaming or trolling, just stating my thoughts.
> ...


agreed lol ...


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree, first time for me, we came all the way from Newbury, after joining up with the club on Friday, and thought it was a dull day out. Whats the big deal about being "in the club" and snubbing non club member TTs when there was space for 50 more cars without a problem. The whole thing lacked any organisation, and I certainly wouldn't shell out best part of £75 in membership, petrol and food to sit in a field. What happened to the barbie, which would have brought the TTOC members together? Everyone obviously spent hours cleaning and detailing their cars, so we could have had a photoshoot area to take great shots of the cars for members to buy which I would have organised if I'd known... 8) 8)

We left around 1pm and spent the day at a village fair on a canalside off the A43 silvertone road. Hog roast, beer tent for those who wanted to relax, music playing, lots of things to see and do. Having been to Gaydon when I had a Z4M and the track sessions I'd say its up to the club sections to make more of an effort, instead most owners cleared off after once round the show, a sandwich, and something to wet your whistle.

Why dont we all give it a score out of 10, and if it ends up less than 7 its needs a rethink.

*5/10 my score - poor.*


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nem said:


> I'm really not sure what would actually satisfy you people :?
> 
> Better dealer representation? You had the 5 most performance orientated and current models Audi produces on show along with the Audi hospitality unit there - a unit which is only used in the UK normally for one show a year which is Audi Driver International as Audi state it's too expensive to bring it over to the UK for any other shows.
> 
> ...


I think others are saying WHY are there clothes stalls there, not we want clothes stalls there.

Just didnt impress me, maybe I should have waited longer for more to arrive.

I think there should be a tt forum stand next year as well as ttoc be interesting to see, shouldn't be hard to organise.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

markcawley said:


> The entertainment side..... theres ALWAYS local bands and talent acts in EVERY area of the UK that asked would certainly do SOMETHING to entertain us. Dance troupes etc too. Just something more than a DJ although he wasnt too bad.
> *Were not all petrol heads.*


There is the problem exactly.

If I want to see a band I buy a ticket to a gig.

If I want to look around cars all day I go to Audis in the Park.

A dance troupe? Jesus Christ :?


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

So, on a warm sunny day I put the top down and enjoyed the 80-mile drive to *Billing Aquadrome*, where I attended *AITP*, which while it had the feeling of a Village Fete, unfortunately lacked a sufficient number of interesting stalls, entertainments, or eating opportunities to keep one occupied for very long.

But then, I didn't arrive with any great expectations, I'd bought a packed lunch, and I got to chat with a couple of interesting TTOC members, so I couldn't claim to be totally disappointed.

But would I go again? I think not, not unless some of the major issues like a proper club stand and a BBQ were tackled, and if that makes me one of "*you people*" :twisted: , at least anyone can join and there are no membership fees!

Score? *5/10*!


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

More people than not are saying the event was dull, so why don't we LISTEN and list things we would like to be changed and make the event better next time rather than lose peoples interest?

So I'll start a suggestion list, which is open to addition or deletion.... and "owned by the TTOC club boss" to ensure it happens....

1 a decent sized barbecue so we can all have a great lunch (ie good quality food) and socialise, with soft drinks if required, which will make it a trip worth making with our wifes, or partners, who aint necessarily petrol heads and detailers!
2 some music (background) to make the lunch more of an outdoor event
3 photoshoot session for cars on the stand (happy to organise)
4 proper club stand
5 open invites to non club members (lets start a TT Village) to attract new members, easy to arrange with space available
6 better signposting from the outset, how many people got lost coming in?
7 our own competition for best ENTRY - YELLOW TT got my vote !! :lol: :lol: 
8
9
10


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, some good ideas there and we will look into them. we already have a few ideas to improve things for next year. people must remember though that we just attend this show we don't organise it. But we would like to win best club stand next year.  I think we need to sort a better pitch for our stand and make a few changes. I did try and talk to as many as I could and I am open to suggestions for upcoming events.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This was the first show myself and my wife and the dog attended and even the dog got a tad bored. I know it's all about the cars but for people to stay and even camp there they need some kind of entertainment, different if you go as a group as you entertain yourselves. I wouldn't say it was a complete flop by any standards as the turnout was good but would have been better if it felt like I wanted to stay there longer.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I completely agree with 5) above, would make for a much better day and might even persuade me to join the TTOC while I'm there!

The sheer variety and brightness of modified and non modified TTs should be enough to win best stand but unless its fun and different to also attract non TT owners it won't win nowt.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

I was going to take some awesome shots of your car - just shows how poor the "invite process" is, and we could have had the only RS roadster in our midst - see my invite sent this morning for a stylised photo shoot.....

Mal you had a cool car, why not "organise" the TTOC show not the whole show, rather than just attend. 
Calvin volunteers to do the whole show on his own, thats what I found out as he works full time for Audi.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

VaderTTS said:


> I was going to take some awesome shots of your car - just shows how poor the "invite process" is, and we could have had the only RS roadster in our midst - see my invite sent this morning for a stylised photo shoot.....


Where did you send it?


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

here at bottom of thread : viewtopic.php?f=3&t=322554&start=105


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks will check it out. Hopefully it will improve for the next one and I can attend regularly as its only an hour away from me


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

I was wondering if I could get 6 cars together and we can do a set of pictures stylised by me, say by an old warehouse or something rustic, do a shoot over two hrs, have a lunch somewhere, then I'll process the files when I get back ready to send out. I'll work out a price once I know numbers and include time and travel - say 6 pictures on a disk.

It would give us the basis for what we could do at shows.

If you think this would get any mileage, I'll start a new thread and suggest a date.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

VaderTTS said:


> I was wondering if I could get 6 cars together and we can do a set of pictures stylised by me, say by an old warehouse or something rustic, do a shoot over two hrs, have a lunch somewhere, then I'll process the files when I get back ready to send out. I'll work out a price once I know numbers and include time and travel - say 6 pictures on a disk.
> 
> It would give us the basis for what we could do at shows.
> 
> If you think this would get any mileage, I'll start a new thread and suggest a date.


I think its a great idea, I have looked into locations too for photoshoots but it proves very difficult to find something that can be actually used like a run down warehouse, location will be key and who can go depends where this location is distance wise to them.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

whos the regional rep for your area, and I'll PM them to send out an invite and suggest a location for a shoot...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

VaderTTS said:


> whos the regional rep for your area, and I'll PM them to send out an invite and suggest a location for a shoot...


Good question! im not sure :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

VaderTTS said:


> More people than not are saying the event was dull, so why don't we LISTEN and list things we would like to be changed and make the event better next time rather than lose peoples interest?
> 
> So I'll start a suggestion list, which is open to addition or deletion.... and "owned by the TTOC club boss" to ensure it happens....
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above and needs to be fun and engaging not just for TT owners but to attract non TT owners too.


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

There wasn't any traders as they was all at ford fair which is biggest ford show.

The smaller shows always get forgotten about when big ones are on.

Was a good day. Would of been nice to get to chat to more members but just tried to catch people as and when. Only met a few of you all at awesome gti, I'm always a bit shy with meeting new people haha

I thought there might of been one trader selling plates, and accessories though :-(


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Mike says he will do the pics ASAP. Think he got everyone's TT


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Nem said:


> markcawley said:
> 
> 
> > The entertainment side..... theres ALWAYS local bands and talent acts in EVERY area of the UK that asked would certainly do SOMETHING to entertain us. Dance troupes etc too. Just something more than a DJ although he wasnt too bad.
> ...


Well thats you isnt it...... if you actually read what i typed youll see it was only a suggestion. Given that you seem to be alone in your opinions. I didnt actually mean book a dance troupe.... i was thinking of all the people such as partners and spouses that arnt petrol heads but still need entertaining. Im not so small minded to think that everyone who enjoys a day out at a car event is actually there for the cars.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

This sort of imaging, HDR effects, color popping, moody dark stuff, off camera flash...


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Ann......... shouldve bumped into me ..... i would have talked ya socks off lol


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

One more suggestion from me I'm afraid. If someone comes to the TTOC tent and mooches, you could ask their name? I thought you were very friendly, took some free magazine back issues you offered me. I turned down the cake as we were hitting a Harvester on the way home.  But that's another story.

When I turned up the chap did try to encourage me to park in the front row, but I had just driven for an hour and thought my space at the back row was handy for a quick escape later. Next time I'll come park at the front.  *I might even stick some number plate covers on as that was handy for member car-spotting. Are these available to buy from the TTOC shop?
*


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If there isn't much there to do there's no incentive to stay or go again, especially when some have come from far distances. I know the TTOC stand was reserved for members and did feel a bit like 'non members keep away' scenario, but at the end of the day we all have a common interest in the TT.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

VaderTTS said:


> This sort of imaging, HDR effects, color popping, moody dark stuff, off camera flash...


Yeah i'm all up for fancy stuff like this just need to find a good location, the location always makes the shot. There's nothing better than a real run down urban or industrial location with a real shiny TT stuck in the middle of it


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

> *VaderTTS wrote:*
> 
> More people than not are saying the event was dull, so why don't we LISTEN and list things we would like to be changed and make the event better next time rather than lose peoples interest?
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Nem said:


> I'm really not sure what would actually satisfy you people :?


You have to agree that the location of all the clubs and cars wasn't great. Not even ASN was as packed last year or they were spread out a lot more.

I for one think the TTOC looked great but was miles away from everything else. And not just TTOC. ASN wasn't as lively as last year either. They do need to lay it out better imho. It looked like an afterthought.

But don't get me wrong. There were some nice motors on display.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

markcawley said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > markcawley said:
> ...


+1000 :lol: - Well said, especially the 'alone in your opinions' ..... ooops, been out of my box 10 seconds, back in now!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think personally that there has been fair and valid comments and suggestions. If some of these can be used constructively for future events then great, we're on the right lines. Admittedly some if the issues are out of our hands when multi owners clubs etc have to be factored in on a big event organised by one person, and I think all things considered after only 5 years he has done a great job indeed. It is down to the clubs themselves to make it more fun for the attendees, and make things a little more sociable. I personally didn't feel comfortable just walking into the TTTO tent on sunday. I'm sure I would've been made very welcome if I did do. Just needed something to draw us all together when we're there and a little more interaction from the reps to us shyer members. I've been to 3 of the bigger events now and I still feel the same that there's not enough to encourage people to talk to each other on a more sociable scale. Surely this can be discussed at the AGM for example or over dinner by the reps and committee members.
How about a thread/pole or something to gauge ideas and possibilities for future events ? Some good suggestion have already been put forward for starters and not all ideas have to cost mega bucks.

Thanks for taking the time to read this and please don't take this personal anyone I just believe things need a little shake up.

Jase.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nail on the head Templar. I suggest you post on the Aitp page on facebook as he seems responsive to feedback. (you may have already?)


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, here we go into the discussion. :x :x

Firstly as ever, a thank you to the committee for organising the TTOC Stand. Personally, I thought there was a great turn out by a lot of members. A good range of cars of all variations of the TT mark too. Myself and my two daughters had a great time and we are looking forward to seeing you all at the next one.

I am pretty sure the TTOC cannot control which traders appear and which do not. The Northampton Audi was most welcome at the event. To organise anybody to do anything is always a task.

During the day, I did politely and to his face say to Nick, not on a internet site and in public, discuss the TTOC tent and we laughed together and came up with some ideas for the future. I did not at any time criticise, or was rude about what is right or wrong or what some else should do or no to do in our club.

The moral to the story is that in life if you want to discuss or criticise, be polite and professional. Do it by standing in front of the person, not over the website for all to see.

Richard (Richjwall)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

RICHJWALL said:


> The moral to the story is that in life if you want to discuss or criticise, be polite and professional. Do it by standing in front of the person, not over the website for all to see.
> Richard (Richjwall)


I'm not sure I saw Nem at the show - admittedly I did spend pretty much all of time walking around the other stands/displays looking at the cars and exhibits where things were going on, but still - the time I did spend milling around the club stand looking at the cars no-one from the far-off tent made any effort to come engage members/Joe Public in conversation (if the committee were in there - they could have been holidaying campers in the next field for all the distance between the tent and the parked cars!)

I've said it before: not everyone is outgoing and comfortable just marching up and introducing themselves - the Club need 'front of house staff' to actively engage with members/potential members and Joe Public. Sitting in a little clique is not going to encourage anyone to join.

Someone said the Club wants to win the 'Best Club Stand' award again next year - I think as it is we've no chance. 
Comrades of VAG won it this year - they had music, they had a BBQ, they had food 'n' drink - they had FUN! There was no vibe or anything to encourage anyone to think _"That TTOC - they're a fun bunch of people, I want to join them!"_
Sadly, after all the pre-election promises of improving things some complacency seems to have crept back in...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The TTOC stand was the best thing there.
A credit to the club. Wanted to park nearby but didn't want to tread on any toes.

Rest of the event :
The venue was alright. Big. Practical. I had a cheap breakfast at "The Venue" which was ok as far as buffet breakfasts go (a la BHS).

The fat bird in army getup & guns was, well, a bit weird. Comrades of vag ? Weird.
Dudes in the middle of the field with the ancient van - cool. Everything else - meh.
I'm sure the tuners etc were a great addition to the line up. Just not for me personally but had a chat with them anyway. Good professionals.

1 Burger van and a milkshake stand. No. Just no.
Chrysler event - very well organised. Arguably better than aitp. Shame their cars were hideous ! :lol:

Bored after 2 hours, gone before midday.

We camped there the night before.
As a campsite it was abysmal. Toilets and showers were virtually derelict and filthy. Clientele was a bit low rent.
Ok so I'm a snob - a camping snob - I'm used to spotless well organised places in Devon with older people and young families with kids.
This place was full of groups of party animals getting pi$$ed all night making noise. I had earplugs, always do. Better than getting stressed out at not being able to sleep (and maybe losing it !)

Won't go again. Only went as we were half way there on Saturday.

Again. Well done TTOC for a good stand.
Sure a BBQ would've been nice - but tbh that's for the members to offer to organise themselves. No one was up for it - so there wasnt one. Fine. No problem. If I was that much after a BBQ I would have offered to do one


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think there have been some very valid points made here, being a noob at the whole car gathering thing I found it hard to socialise but tried my best by wandering slowly around the TTOC stand, the guy with the yellow TT was busy discussing with a group of lads but I finally managed to break the ice and have a little chat with the guy who had the blue MKI on air suspension who was a very nice easy going chap and myself and the wife (and dog) decided it was the best car there and a nice centre of attraction. I know it's difficult to interact as some people are just chilling out with family and you don't want to disturb them but perhaps more interaction from stand owners is required to break the ice. Also i was thinking it would be good for those with modified cars to have some kind of card on windscreen listing what mods they have, at least then you get an idea about each car even if its not attended by anyone and can also help break the ice with discussion. That's my pennies worth 

Also I'm sure members and non members who are attending can come up with things to do and contribute towards it which wouldn't cost the club anything to do and once again help break the ice.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been cool if all the TTs lined up on the stand did a rev wave, starting from one end each car revs one after the other down the line, perhaps with the different notes you could even replicate a song lol


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW, I'm starting to think some of us spent a little too much time in the sun on Sunday without a hat on! 8)

First we are politely asked by the original poster of this thread for our thoughts on the day at Billing Aquadrome, only for those who offered anything but a totally positive view at the start of the thread to be described by our very own TTOC Club Committee Chairman as, "you people"!

VaderTTS came up with some well thought-out suggestions for improvements for future events, and I agree with Templar when he said, "I think personally there have been fair and valid comments and suggestions. If some of these can be used constructively for future events then great, we're on the right lines&#8230;"

Job done? You would have thought so, but no. Apparently, somebody else believes this web forum is totally the wrong place for us to pass critical comment on, or even discuss, the day at Billing Aquadrome.

Perhaps his day in the sun simply caused the irony of his statement to escape him... [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Patrizio72 said:


> Wouldn't it have been cool if all the TTs lined up on the stand did a rev wave, starting from one end each car revs one after the other down the line, perhaps with the different notes you could even replicate a song lol


That is very sad mate, what a bunch of dicks everyone would have looked. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I think this is THE top-tip for improving the day:


VaderTTS said:


> 1 a decent sized barbecue so we can all have a great lunch (ie good quality food) and socialise, with soft drinks if required, which will make it a trip worth making with our wifes, or partners, who aint necessarily petrol heads and detailers!


Although a TTF event and not an official TTOC event we had a BBQ at the Power Station Rolling Road day (thanks to Gazzer) and it really did add a great social element to the day where people could gather round and chat while waiting for food (it helped that Gazzer's a top bloke and very friendly so will chat to anyone whilest cooking them food).

So I'd have hoped someone within the TTOC might have a big BBQ (or old oil drum that could be cut up and converted) that could be taken along and set up by the stand. Then all it'd need is for the Club to buy a couple of £10 bags of charcoal from a petrol station on the day and tell everyone on the forums its being lit at 12.30 to start cooking from 1pm, bring your own food and drink, and you've got a nice little social gathering going on where everyone (even us shy types) can meet, chat, get to know each other, put faces to forum names and HAVE FUN! And everyone (TT owners, be it members or non-members*) welcome.
Would that be so hard to think of/organise?

*on the understanding you'll be pestered by the Committee members to join!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it have been cool if all the TTs lined up on the stand did a rev wave, starting from one end each car revs one after the other down the line, perhaps with the different notes you could even replicate a song lol
> ...


Haha was just a bit of light hearted fun, dont take it too seriously mate  (the irony of making the day a bit more fun)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Be good to get back 'stand of the event' a bit of thought and forward planning. I'm sure there's enough resources and contacts on our sites to make it happen.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

An interesting read.
About AITP, forward all your constructive criticism to them would be the best idea. 50 yards north of the Audi van was a few placers to eat, crazy golf, boating lake and go karting to name a few.

*So what could have TTOC done better?*
Someone on the front desk working the people coming to the stand. Yes that needs working on I agree but much easer said than done, no other stand had anyone approach me asking if I was interested in the RS3 club or any club.

*The tent* could have been in a better place and the TTOC could have a lot more items for sale.

*The people in the tent *are not a group that you need to know the secret hand shake to get in, there just normal people that are members of the TTOC, nothing more and if you think so that's all in your mind.

*The BBQ*, great idea and it would add a lot but then we need someone who wants to put an oil drum in there TT drive countless miles and drive home again with it in the boot....hmmm it would smell great!,so who's going to take up that idea? What about a gas one, one of those big one, would that fit in a TT and how about the gas bottles. All that in a TT with around a hours drive. I agree it would be nice but it needs to be do able. Even then your asking someone to spend a day over a BBQ, would you do it?
One of them ideas that's great for some else to do but how about doing yourself?
Think that one needs some working on, but would be good if a do able version is there?

*Social *
The thing we all have in common is our TT's and lets face facts, most men are not the best at small talk are we. But even so, we all can start with a hello, is that your TT and what's you forum name. There is no reason why anyone cannot just say hello. If you feel you cannot even try to say hello to a fellow TTOC guy then why do you think everyone is going to come to you. Its upto everyone to make an effort. The TTOC brings like minded people together. It's upto us the members to talk to each other. Come on guys. Everyone I have ever spoken to is nice and we all have a common interest to talk about.

case in point...(not a dig at Pat at all)
@Pat
Pat before the show I saw you and davidlicns was going, 2 RS R both misano, I looked round for you both, nope could not see you. After seeing your photo where you was parked no wonder I did not see you.
There was nothing...nothing stopping you parking close, if not with us and you know my name well by now Pat. So TTOC a Misano red TT...hmmm that would be Nyxx(Dave), why did you not come and say hello Pat?, I was with the wife and would have loved to have meet you. You only have to meet a few people then the next meet you find your chatting for hours but we all have to make an effort to break the ice. Hopefully next time Pat. Was looking forward to seeing your RS. A shame  
Look for a Misano red TT MKII...a clue the boots up..that's me . 









I thought the stand was great and 4 hours is always enough for us. So thank you TTOC for a nice day out.
The club does need to work on there act more but some things sound a lot simpler than they really are.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

To be honest Dave when I came over to the TT stand there wasn't many MK2's there, and I certainly would have remembered if there was a red one! the only red MK2 I see was the one with the gold rims parked up the top near the DJ. Maybe I simply missed a lot on the day for turning up late :?

Im sure davidlincs was not there as I would have remembered seeing a red RS Plus too. Will make more of an effort next time, just wasn't quite sure what to do being my first time at one of these gatherings I just parked the car where there was some open space so it could be seen as I couldn't initially see the TT stand at all but eventually did not long before we were about to head home


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

We got there at 10:30 and left at 2:30/2:45. 
Shame Pat, please come to the next one and we will park next to each other 8) web is only £15 it really is nothing to join. Don't even think about them gold wheels for yours Pat lol. Noooooo


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> We got there at 10:30 and left at 2:30/2:45.
> Shame Pat, please come to the next one and we will park next to each other 8) web is only £15 it really is nothing to join. Don't even think about them gold wheels for yours Pat lol. Noooooo


Haha, yeah you know me too well, no after markets please! strictly Audi originals


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Perhaps next year we could get a local detailer to give hints on how to detail and machine polishing , i know a pro who has alot to do with the mx-5 owners club............just a thought.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Also the trade stands were CRAP !!!!! lack of thought.


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

HERE HERE NYXX.......... i agree... EVERYONE shouldmake the effort. Next year im gonna march right up to that tent and say "OOOOOOOOO ELLOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

rossored said:


> Also the trade stands were CRAP !!!!! lack of thought.


Not sure that is totally fair John. Aitp is still in its infancy with regards to big events..massive increase on the last years attendances. There were a few decent traders there but as mentioned earlier most would be at bigger more established event's like Ford Fair which was on the same day.


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

ok then.... next year have it on a day that doesnt clash with another auto event.
Im going to a meet on Wednesday in Coventry thats run by Fitted Society thats called DubClub..... i got in touch with them and they say they have pretty much a laugh riot. Sounds a lot different to any clicky group.... not that im suggesting anyone is in actualy fact "clicky" in the TT world. Have a look at the standard of cars:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fitted-S ... 48?fref=ts

I for one cant wait until tomorrow


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just need to convince the wife that there will be more to do and it will be more fun the next time around rather than being sat on our own in the middle of a field lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

markcawley said:


> I for one cant wait until tomorrow


I hope you have "a laugh riot" Mark.


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Taaaaa........ im sure i will. Im one of those people that cant sit still for five minutes..... i need constant entertaining lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

markcawley said:


> Im one of those people that cant sit still for five minutes..... i need constant entertaining lol


"special needs" kind of thing. I understand. All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I think this is THE top-tip for improving the day:
> 
> 
> VaderTTS said:
> ...


Hey bud, I do my bbq's for events free of charge and have spoken about it to the committee before and got told many events will not allow them? Not sure if that is purely due to traders licences etc......but it isn't as if any food would be sold to outsiders is it. I have done the RR one for three years and won't be doing it again for personal reasons. That said however, I would consider sorting one out for any events local to me, as long as I can make it a charitable event for a good cause voted on by the majority. The comments about the committee not being forthcoming has been said before at a few events and I had hoped they had taken this on board after all of the negativity over recent months. All of the comments made some very good and some just plain dumb.....need to be taken on board and fed back to the organisers in a constructive not destructive way to help grow it for next year maybe. One last comment about catering from me, if a camper van or peeps tenting turn up are they allowed to cook for themselves? Still a fire risk in my view so feel it is political not H&S linked lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Audi-sport.net had their bbq again this year in the shape of a chopped and converted Audi 80 convertible with a hitch up..class idea but were just for forum members. Campers at the event also had bbq's going on. This is not to say all event locations will allow it.

This being said, some of the previous posts on this thread could be used in the future events planning if chosen to do so. So lets see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Gazzer, hope all's well fella?

I'm just disappointed that apart from the usual tent and a banner little or no extra effort was made to liven up the Clubs pitch from the same it's been at all the other shows I've been to over the last 18 months. 
No effort i could see by anyone to go out and connect to the public, talk to people, sell memberships, etc. especially after all the promises before the committee elections. Trying to suggest improvements seems to be looked down upon, like you'd be putting people out by getting them to talk to people. It's their job to promote the club afterall.

BBQ'd be an excellent focal point, and was allowed by Billing and AitP on site as long as the food wasn't sold for profit. Considering all the family campers camped around could have stoves/BBQs, it be a bit stupid to try and stop people doing it at the show. Maybe that's why more catering vans stayed away? No captive audience with no alternative on site.
All it'd need is someone with a second vehicle (estate car or some sort of van, while the wife/partner drove the TT) to carry the BBQ in and it'd be all systems go!

Hopefully catch you at an event somewhere, sometime. Take it easy [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Templar said:


> Audi-sport.net had their bbq again this year in the shape of a chopped and converted Audi 80 convertible with a hitch up..class idea but were just for forum members. Campers at the event also had bbq's going on. This is not to say all event locations will allow it.
> 
> This being said, some of the previous posts on this thread could be used in the future events planning if chosen to do so. So lets see if anything comes of it.


Bloody good idea tbh!!! An old chopped TT towed in as a complete fold out BBQ system. Would only need the back end rear seat deleted of course lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Audi-sport.net had their bbq again this year in the shape of a chopped and converted Audi 80 convertible with a hitch up..class idea but were just for forum members. Campers at the event also had bbq's going on. This is not to say all event locations will allow it.
> ...


If we lined James' roadsters boot with asbestos sheetings and put a grill over the top; and fitted-up a sprinkler system from his meth tank to feed a charcoal bag in his boot - that'd work!
I mean - what could possibly go wrong?!?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Audi-sport.net had their bbq again this year in the shape of a chopped and converted Audi 80 convertible with a hitch up..class idea but were just for forum members. Campers at the event also had bbq's going on. This is not to say all event locations will allow it.
> ...


There's some pics of their bbq knocking around was even painted to a very high standard to match the car towing it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


EvenTT13 was much better this year, higlight apart from the nice goodies for the raffle, for me was the track runs...bloody great it was. Worth the membership and admission price in itself.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Didn't see the car towing it, but here's the BBQ.
Grills on top, music speakers in the front - powered by coal and rock 'n' roll. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Didn't see the car towing it, but here's the BBQ.
> Grills on top, music speakers in the front - powered by coal and rock 'n' roll. [smiley=dude.gif]


Highlight of the show for me 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

well it certainly attracted the young and old


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

As bbq's go.....I just got a semi on


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Only a semi-on Gazzer? You'd normally have the full spicey sausage and your two quarter pounders on by now - cooking on the grill. (Filth! That's all that's in your minds now you random peoples - filth!)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> As bbq's go.....I just got a semi on


Splash some of that dragons blood on it mate, that'll sort it out one way or the other :lol:

John


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Duggy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > As bbq's go.....I just got a semi on
> ...


Had some on Sunday John as old m8 came to stay and I did his relish and he did mine......he went first lol


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi ALL, Can you email me Nem, I just might have an answer to the problem, not that there is one. it is just an idea, it is something we did in my custom days . at show events but I do not want the other clubs that attend to the shows to know.
not until the event. 
I like to say I met some lovely people at Billy and it was nice to meet and talk . it was a really good show for Audi


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I certainly can do. 

Or you can click on the contact me link under my post to email me directly if you wish.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just come across this thread and am surprised by some people's comments although there are some good points as well.

For me the event was ideal - Sunday was my only day off work, in almost a month, so a relaxed day was great.

One thing that I always find hard at these events though, is is knowing who people are in the flesh - If more people had photos of themselves on the forum, as I have, then we'd have a much better idea of who's who when we meet in person.


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Firstly I would like to thank you all for attending this years show. I have taken the time to read through your comments and suggestions and thought i'd try and address/answer some of the, in most cases, valid points.

AITP is not a big corporate machine or organization, it is me!....I run the show single handedly with a little help from a few friends (poor people who i put in bright orange crew shirts). I am the first to admit and stick my hand up if there is something that could of been done better and without your constructive comments and critisisms I wouldnt know of the problems.

I'll try and list the issues you guys have highlighted and hopefully give you a fair and reasonable explanation.

1) Food vans (or lack of)....I had arranged 4 seperate food vans to offer a variety (Jacket spuds / Hog roast van / Burger van and a Jamiacan Food van ) They were all arranged with the same caterer and I had an agreement with the caterer that I would not approach nobody else for food outlets. I am led to believe that a rival organization/show had told the caterer that AITP was only a small show so there was no point in her wasting her time/money taking 4 seperate vans, hence only one van. As Billing has various food outlets around the park, I hoped this would of sufficed.

2) Traders. I believe someone mentioned about a "dodgy clothes seller"...This trader often attends billing for car shows and sells sports gear as well as other garments. Being a family "water" park, I decided to take the chance and accept there application to be at the show. Hindsight? Was it the right choice? probably not, but I have learnt.

As far as the "other" traders that were there, I thought there was a fair selection, granted, I wanted more there but as someone else has mentioned, traders are reluctant to support new(ish) shows and events as it obviously cost them time and money to be there. I really believe that next year will be very different as AITP is firmly on the map now so traders will feel more confident in attending.

3) Nothing to do!...A few of you said you were bored!...This is a tough one to address, most car shows are in one of three or four type of places...An empty field, a race track or the grounds of a stately home. I choose a family park with things to do for all ages. I arrange face painters for the kids, I involve families with colouring competitions for the real young ones, encourage BBQ's and picnics and even base my best club award on "spirit" rather than amount or quality of cars! 
However, I am happy to listen to suggestions to improve the show but I have to bear in mind, what pleases some people will annoy others.

4) Signage....110% AGREE, The laminated signs were made last minute dot com, again hindsight and already on the list of things to do for next years show is proper clear signs, not only to the show field but also toilets etc.

I hope I have addressed all or at least most of your concerns about the show and hope you can see I do care and I do want to make things better.

Please feel free to comment or suggest anything to me, I cant promse an immediate response but I will answer you in the best way i can. You can also email me direct on [email protected].

Look forward to seeing some or all of you at AITP6 in 2014.

Regards
Calvin
Event Manager
Audis in the Park


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

cal1470 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly I would like to thank you all for attending this years show. I have taken the time to read through your comments and suggestions and thought i'd try and address/answer some of the, in most cases, valid points.
> 
> ...


Hi Cal,
Thanks for the feedback, im sure everyone will appreciate it. Overall it was a very good event and it is getting better and bigger each year and looking forward to aitp6.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

cal1470 said:


> 3) Nothing to do!...A few of you said you were bored!...This is a tough one to address, most car shows are in one of three or four type of places...An empty field, a race track or the grounds of a stately home. I choose a family park with things to do for all ages. I arrange face painters for the kids, I involve families with colouring competitions for the real young ones, encourage BBQ's and picnics *and even base my best club award on "spirit" rather than amount or quality of cars!*
> However, I am happy to listen to suggestions to improve the show but I have to bear in mind, what pleases some people will annoy others.


Hi Calvin, thanks for the feedback, I'm sure next years will be bigger and better than ever and look forward to it already.

Nice to read you based the 'Best Club Stand' prize on the 'spirit' that was shown by its members and not just the cars - to that end CoV were worthy winners, and hopefully next year the TTOC will be a bit more 'spirited' and put up a challenge for the prize. Music and BBQ anyone?

My only other criticism of the event would be of the DJ playing music on the prize-giving stand throughout the day - a lot (if not all) of the rap lyrics weren't really suitable for young children's ears. If that could be considered for next year then it'd be 10/10 from me.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think BBQ and music is the norm to have on a stand, if its themed or has some kind of quirky fun element to it then its more of a worthy winner


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been to two AITP's in the past but i didn't go this year as i found them boring. After you have looked around the cars (which you can also do at your local Audi dealer, Birmingham Audi is good as they always have plenty of cars to see) there is nothing much else to do.

I much prefer ADI as there is the track day to watch and the awards dinner in the evening.


----------

